# AAPC's ICD-10-CM Anatomy & Physiology



## eeh

Has anyone purchased the ICD-10-CM A&P from AAPC yet ?  Wondering how it is?  Please let us know.

Thanks

Ellen


----------



## bfontaine

Not yet, but I plan to.  I was on a call with Rhonda Bucholz the other night, and she is really excited about the books.  She said that they can all be purchased or you can buy just one body system, if you are only interested in one specialty.  I was actually out here looking around to see where I could get the musculoskeletal system for an appetizer!!


----------



## eeh

Just purchased the ICD-10-CM Anatomy & Physiology and I LOVE IT !!!!  The powerpoint presentation is IN COLOR and has AUDIO.  The handouts are very well put together and contain an enormous amount of information.  I am attaching AAPC's link so that you can take a "look see".

https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/sample/sample.html

and
http://aapcperfect.s3.amazonaws.com/ppdf/sample1.pdf

Definitely worth the $149.00

Ellen


----------



## mammajoy

Do you get CEU's for any of it?


----------



## eeh

Yes.  You get 14 CEUs - there are 14 chapters.


----------



## mammajoy

Thanks so much for the info. Was hoping for CEU's but the knowledge is invaluable.


----------



## jenflip

I just purchased it and can't wait to get started.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## abc1099

I intend to purchase the course but am confused if we also recieve books or are printing the handouts?  I'm happy to see the comments are positive.  I bought the practicum for the CEMC and it was excellent.


----------



## eeh

ABC:

There are NO books - they provide printed A&P handouts and they have an AUDIO part that actually reads the handout.  I like the handouts - they are well written and the tests are easy.

You will like it!

Ellen


----------



## abc1099

Thanks Ellen.  I can't wait to get it.  

Ann


----------



## Brooklynn1

*Icd-10*

Wow , i can't wait to purchase either . You know when you go into discussions like websites: Linked they dont believe me when i say how cheap our A&P is,if you're a member for AAPC ... But you know, if you're a coder you'll get it; i say to myself it will all come together .


----------



## acw

I alos have purchased the series, and have completed a few modules, and this is great! No books. print the modules out, read, watch audio and take the test.  I like it because I can do this at my own pace.  Thanx AAPC for this wonderful series!  Annette


----------



## eugeniaj77

*yes*

I have purchased it. It is fairly easy coding gets a little hairy because it only explains a little about each section. Also each test only has 10 questions.


----------



## mhefner5

*Books for ICD-10*

On top of the $149 is there a need to also purchase the ICD-10 code draft book??? I am getting ready to purchase the A&P, but as a single mom I have to get all finances in order.

Thanks
Julie


----------



## lorrpb

You can access electronic files for ICD-10 on the CMS website. It might be more cumbersome than using the manual, but it's free.


----------



## JRPayne

*ICD-10-CM A&P from AAPC*

Just purchased it, will let you know!!!


----------



## ajs

mhefner5 said:


> On top of the $149 is there a need to also purchase the ICD-10 code draft book??? I am getting ready to purchase the A&P, but as a single mom I have to get all finances in order.
> 
> Thanks
> Julie



I purchased the ICD-10 Anatomy and Pathophysiology course from AAPC when they had it on their weekly special for $125.  It was very thorough, but one thing to note is that as the person on the webinar is reading thru the materials, they skip over sections and don't tell you.  Sometimes I had to figure out where they were.  You can read all the materials on your own without the webinar.  I did find it very helpful and I took the tests once I finished each section.  It was a really good way to get 14 credits, you can go at your own pace and the information was pretty comprehensive.  You do not need an ICD-10 book for this as they give you all the materials you need in the course.


----------



## Evelyn Kim

I purchased it earlier this year and have completed it.  It is full of great information and tips for coding  ICD-10.  The quizes are relatively easy and test knowledge of the system as well as coding.  I highly recommend this study, one tip be sure to print out the study materials for each chapter since it will help with the quiz.  Everything you need to complete the quiz is included in the handout so there is no need to purchase any additional books at this time.


----------



## RonMcK3

*There is an AAPC 2011 A & P Book for ICD-10*

AAPC does offer an A&P book (list 149.95, members 119.95) w/ no CEUs.
.
*2011 Advanced Anatomy and Physiology for ICD-10-CM/PCS*

"The 2011 Advanced Anatomy and Physiology for ICD-10-CM/PCS takes the user through all body systems that ICD-10 uses and gives specific details about how ICD-10-CM and PCS is used to identify the appropriate diagnosis/condition. A quiz is available at the end of each section to test your knowledge of ICD-10. "

click for details: 2011 Advanced Anatomy and Physiology for ICD-10-CM/PCS

​Cheers,


----------



## diamondmels

I purchased the course and finished all them. I have learns a lot of new information.  Well worth the money, you can also listen as many times as you want.


----------



## JudyW

I have also have taken it and it is a great way to prepare for ICD-10- and you can also use it when you take your exam for ICD-10.  I love both the power points, hand out and the audio part.  Hope everyone takes advantage of this great tool.


----------



## Evelyn Kim

I took this course and it is very comprehensive.  I highly recommend it to anyone who is needing a refresher in A&P.  Make sure to print the booklets out as they will have information needed for the quiz.


----------



## mjb5019

*A&P*

Has anyone actually worked through a module?  Does it tie the lesson to corresponding icd-10 codes?  I am quite happy with the Contexo Advanced Anatomy and Physiology for icd-10 cm/pcs book as it relates the anatomy to the new code sets.  Unfortunately, no CEU's, but I am lucky to only need 5 more to get to 36 by next January. Which brings up a good point. Do extra CEU's roll-over?  I'll bet not.


----------



## crayola12461!

Can the modules be looked at more than once and also is there a time limit to access the program?


----------



## wannabecoder

I'd like to know this too, how long do you have access to this program?  Only a year from purchase or until it implemented or??????


----------



## medical coder

I just took my first module test for Anatomy and Pathyophysilogy.  It was very concise and very user friendly.  The test made you look over your notes again but everything you need is in the downloadable handouts.  I enjoyed it.  Go for it - it's great.  I printed my CEU immediately after taking the test.


----------



## Elsie16

Evelyn Kim said:


> I took this course and it is very comprehensive.  I highly recommend it to anyone who is needing a refresher in A&P.  Make sure to print the booklets out as they will have information needed for the quiz.



Hi, Evelyn,

I've never taken A&P and was wondering if it would be beneficial to start with the larger (20 CEU) course--rather than the ICD-10 course. I have a feeling that if I jump straight into the ICD 10, I'll be a little lost and will struggle. While I have to prepare for ICD-10 as well, it sounds like the A&P course they offer for it is more limited and geared toward those who already have some A&P knowledge. What would you suggest?

Thanks for your help,

Elsie, CPC


----------



## bsesender

*a&p*

for anyone interested in a&p that isn't testing for icd-10 but i'm sure is a great prep and review and here is the best part 12 ceu's approved by ahima and free..  i emailed aapc and was told that it would also be approved by them i registered and can't wait to get started, this is my first year as a cpc and was a little nervous about getting all my ceus.  this helped me rest easy, at least for my first year...

can anyone tell me if i earn more than i need to in a year do they roll over?

here is the link
http://www.css.edu/Online-Studies/About/Massive-Open-Online-Courses.html


----------



## JudyW

bsesender said:


> for anyone interested in a&p that isn't testing for icd-10 but i'm sure is a great prep and review and here is the best part 12 ceu's approved by ahima and free..  i emailed aapc and was told that it would also be approved by them i registered and can't wait to get started, this is my first year as a cpc and was a little nervous about getting all my ceus.  this helped me rest easy, at least for my first year...
> 
> can anyone tell me if i earn more than i need to in a year do they roll over?
> 
> here is the link
> http://www.css.edu/Online-Studies/About/Massive-Open-Online-Courses.html



You can not carry over ceus, from one due date to the other.  You turn in your ceus every two years and if you have more than needed you would loss them and they would not count towards the next period.  Hope that helps.


----------

